# Why is my furnace connected to my water heater?



## the_518 (Mar 11, 2017)

It's winter and my house is getting quite dry because of the hot air being blown in through my central air system. I did a little research on whole home humidifiers and am interested in potentially doing something like that in my home.

However, I was taking a closer look at my furnace and hot water heater and they do appear to be connected already and I wonder if it's just a matter of flipping a switch in order to add some more water / humidity into the system.

To the best of my knowledge, the type of furnace I have is a Frigidaire

Here is a picture of the whole system:









This pipe connects to the back of the furnace from the hot water heater:









I'm happy to share more detailed pictures if you think it would be useful. I would love it if it were just as simple as opening a pipe in order to give more water to the system to improve the humidity in my house.


----------



## david86camaro (Apr 15, 2016)

That “connection” is the gas line that supply’s gas to both the water heater and to the furnace. You would need to add a humidifier would need to be added, though most affordable units are not very affective, but every little bit helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_518 (Mar 11, 2017)

Darn! What are those pipes in the front that leads to the drain? Why are they there?

Do you have any recommendations of "good" whole home humidifiers that don't break the bank?


----------



## DR P (Dec 16, 2017)

the pipes you see are the gas lines connected to both heater appliances.

` add humidity to a house during winter ` google that phrase

white pipe is condensate drain pipe from furnace

Peace


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

> It's winter and my house is getting quite dry because of the hot air being blown in through my central air system. I did a little research on whole home humidifiers and am interested in potentially doing something like that in my home.


It's dry due to leakage, the humidity put off from showing and cooking isn't sufficient to maintain the moisture of the house. outdoor air holds very little moisture, when it's brought up to room temp, the humidity percent drops.

Your heating system has no mechanism to remove moisture.

You can put a humidifier to add supplemental moisture but if the house is very leaky it will have a lot of trouble maintaining a comfortable level.

Winter, can't go above 40% due to window condensation and 30% is better for the house.


----------

